# Mail for prior owner?



## bdelancy (Sep 18, 2020)

I keep getting mail for the prior owners (pre-2016). How do I notify the post office that they no longer live here? Are there any magic words that I can simply write on the mail and put it back in my mailbox?


----------



## Befuddled (Jul 9, 2021)

Might be better to take it into your nearest post office and tell them directly. Our postie doesn't take anything from our box, she just puts things into it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you don't have the forwarding address for the old owner, you can mark the envelopes "N'est plus à cette adresse" and just turn them in to the post office.


----------



## bdelancy (Sep 18, 2020)

Very helpful as always, thanks Bev.


----------

